

Use React and JSX in ASP.NET MVC - polskibus
http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2014/04/04/reactnet.html

======
polskibus
There's more under [http://reactjs.net](http://reactjs.net)

I'm surprised to see facebook interested in ASP.NET MVC development.

